# Simple domain configuration - what to start with? [SOLVED]

## elpek

Hello everyone!

I'm relatively new to domains and nameservers and I think this forum is one of the best places to ask what to look for to solve my problem. I have a small home server at home, which is connected to the Internet trough a router (cable) ... all of the ports I need are forwarded to the server. I just bought a domain name let us call it xyz.com. The xyz.com has now two nameservers assigned by a company I bought it from (addresses can be changed) and all of the WWW traffic adressed to xyz.com is being redirected to my home external IP and then forwarded to HTTP server inside the network by the gateway (router).

What I want to do is to make the address xyz.com point to my external IP address not only redirect the WWW traffic to here. By this I mean, when I type:

```
# host xyz.com
```

I want to get the answer:

```
xyz.com has address MY IP
```

 I don't know what to start with. From what I read I need BIND configured properly to 'park' my domain using my home webserver as NS ... am I right? 

Thank for all suggestions in advance.Last edited by elpek on Sat Feb 06, 2010 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d_logan

How many machines inside your network?  You could just add entries to /etc/hosts

----------

## elpek

There are 5 machines inside my network. However, adding some information to /etc/hosts will possibly solve the problem only in a local scope. I want the domain name to point at my IP address from the outside (Internet) not only my LAN.

----------

## d_logan

 *elpek wrote:*   

> There are 5 machines inside my network. However, adding some information to /etc/hosts will possibly solve the problem only in a local scope. I want the domain name to point at my IP address from the outside (Internet) not only my LAN.

 

Who is your domain registered with?  It should simply be a matter of configuring your DNS records from your registrar's web site.  I've used Network Solutions, GoDaddy, and Instra.

----------

## elpek

It's just a cheap domain from a local seller ... can't modify any records straight from the domain seller's website. That's why I assume I need my own nameserver do do so.

----------

## d_logan

 *elpek wrote:*   

> It's just a cheap domain from a local seller ... can't modify any records straight from the domain seller's website. That's why I assume I need my own nameserver do do so.

 

You know you can register domains with Godaddy for like $10/year right?

Anyway, if you cannot modify the DNS records on the registrar's end, then you'll have to point the nameserver at your public IP and setup your own nameserver using BIND.  There are tutorials out there.  I've done it in the past but it's been several years.

----------

## elpek

Allright, I get it done configuring BIND9  :Wink:  Thanks for some information that helped me to start.

----------

